# Last Person Thread.....



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 26, 2006)

Has been removed pending admin review due to concerns that have been voiced.  We will return it shortly after our review is complete.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 27, 2006)

Eeewwwww.  That's going to be an ugly review.  What are there, like, 5 billion pages?  :lol2:  I don't envy whomever has been tasked with this.....


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 27, 2006)

Maybe you should just toss it.  Watch Terry's postcount decrease by half. :rofl:

Oh well.  In the meantime, I guess this one will serve as a reasonable proxy.  And it's mine, then, too.  *guffaw*


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 27, 2006)

Such an aware person I am.  I have just discovered that the thread has already been returned.  Disregard, then.  Nothing to see here.


----------



## mrhnau (Sep 27, 2006)

Flatlander said:


> Eeewwwww.  That's going to be an ugly review.  What are there, like, 5 billion pages?  :lol2:  I don't envy whomever has been tasked with this.....



seriously! I'm afraid to even start looking at that sucker...


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 27, 2006)

mrhnau said:


> seriously! I'm afraid to even start looking at that sucker...


No jokes.  That monster has added 24 pages in the last 24 hours.  At 14 posts per page, that's 336 posts per day.  Currently, the main page displays that 1041 posts have been made in the past 24 hours on the entire board.  That one thread represents nearly a full third of all of the forum activity.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 27, 2006)

Flatlander said:


> Maybe you should just toss it. Watch Terry's postcount decrease by half. :rofl:
> 
> Oh well. In the meantime, I guess this one will serve as a reasonable proxy. And it's mine, then, too. *guffaw*


 

Naw only by one quarter and I spend only 15 minutes a day here at MT, just think if I actually satyed for 10-12 hours.
Terry


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 27, 2006)

Terry is just doing his part to keep up the post counts on MartialTalk! :rofl:


----------



## zDom (Sep 27, 2006)

I am SO proud of my thread!

(er... I better go post real quick so it really IS my thread ... )


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 27, 2006)

I just love MT soooooooooooooooooo much can't you all tell.


----------



## crushing (Sep 27, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Has been removed pending admin review due to concerns that have been voiced. We will return it shortly after our review is complete.


 
This cat is curious about the concerns.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 27, 2006)

Curiousity killed the cat.


----------



## crushing (Sep 27, 2006)

Lisa said:


> Curiousity killed the cat.


 
Yeah, I figured that would be the case.

No one has to name names. . .


----------



## Lisa (Sep 27, 2006)

crushing said:


> Yeah, I figured that would be the case.
> 
> No one has to name names. . .



Ok, thanks for letting me know that


----------



## Sam (Sep 29, 2006)

Lisa said:


> Curiousity killed the cat.


 

but satisfaction brought it back... soooo...??


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 29, 2006)

so the cat was satisfied with its own demise and so re-animated itself with it's god like powers?


----------



## Gemini (Mar 19, 2012)

See what snooping around gets ya? Looks like Bob left a door open. *snicker*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 19, 2012)

Naw. referred to the 1.0 thread and some privacy issues that were raised.


----------



## Gemini (Mar 19, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Naw. referred to the 1.0 thread and some privacy issues that were raised.


I know. just looking to start trouble.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 19, 2012)

Gemini said:


> I know. just looking to start trouble.


What do you want, 2 LPT's, get back to the other one..................


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 19, 2012)

I'll just post here to say that I did.. .


----------



## seasoned (Mar 19, 2012)

Two is better then one.


----------



## Gemini (Mar 20, 2012)

See? You guys are as bad as I am.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 20, 2012)

Gemini said:


> See? You guys are as bad as I am.



I don't know...from what I just read over in LPTv3 I just think your hidding from Carol :uhyeah:


----------



## Gemini (Mar 20, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> I don't know...from what I just read over in LPTv3 I just think your hidding from Carol :uhyeah:


shhh. you'll give away my position.


----------



## Gemini (Mar 20, 2012)

Nothing like spamming everything in sight. I think I'll head over to the study and throw up on a few threads over there.   :barf:


----------



## seasoned (Mar 20, 2012)

We will miss you................


----------



## Gemini (Mar 20, 2012)

seasoned said:


> We will miss you................


yeaaaa...I thought twice about that. :uhohh:


----------

